# Lost 2 PSU's Help!!!!!



## XtremeX (Feb 8, 2005)

Anybody run into power supplies just cutting off with no warning ? No smoke, no sparks, just click. 
I have put 2 in my new computer, I am sure everything is wired right, because the original power supply that came with the case( which I thought was a piece of junk) is back in and running fine . Iam running the computer and monitor into a (under monitor) surge protector, My music studio room has a dedicated 20 amp/12/2 power feed, and I checked it with a voltmeter (avg volts 118 -119) at the wall and surge. The power supplies that i bought were not real expensive but should last longer than a couple weeks. My old box ran for a year and half thru the room's power system without a flaw. I have had psu's last years before glitching, i am at a loss here.
I just got the new apsire back from the rma claim and want to make sure iam not missing something before i put it back in.
any ideas?

Thanks
XtremeX

My rig is
P4 2.4a not oc'd (stock fan)/2 gig ram, 128 mb nvida video
160 sata, dvdr, 3 lighted fans

The power supplies
400 watt stock (back in now)
480 watt powermax demon *Dead*
500 watt aspire turbocase. *Dead* Got a new one, rma


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I know this sounds absurd. And I wouldn't make mention if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. And this is as easily overlooked as anything could be. Check the 115 / 230 v. switch near the line connector. I suffered a bit of embarrasment over same once. A guy here in town had one in the 230 v. position for a year or so, before it just quit one day. The supply seemed to run ok, unloaded, and to my embarrasment I went other directions in what was wrong, before I actually found it.I found it before any money was discussed and nothing was ordered, but I won't forget this to say the least.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hmm im not sure if u mentioned wat the watt was for ur psu .. but then i suggest a 450watt or higher ..

i dont know if this will create such a big deal but i herad tat grounding urself before touching any computer parts is a good idea

electrical charges from ur body goes into ur parts or something blah blah i had someone online give me a lecture about that once .. but i dont kno if that has to do with the psu 

make sure u read the directions for ur mobo and etc also i had a problem becuz i didnt read the mobo manuel .. nothing to do with power supply but just double check .. anyways tats all i can say for now


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Powmax and Aspire are both known to be Junk power supply providers...but you probably didn't want to hear that...

MD


----------



## XtremeX (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks guy's,

I have not installed the RMA'd Aspire yet, What would you guy's recommend for a decent power supply, i will use this one for a backup, I really dont want to keep switching psu's, i would rather be using the computer :sayyes: 

Thanks,

XtremeX


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well if you dont have to pinch every penny i'd go with a 500W+ Enermax - they arent cheap but probably the best you can find.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Tagan/Epower TG-380, TG-480, EP-450XP-C1B

Antec True430, SL400, True380

All are good quality, all have enough current capacity on all key voltages.

MD


----------



## thirdeye187 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm using a Thermaltake Purepower 420w. Quite reliable, Thermaltake is a good brand. Its by no means high-end, but it does the job and won't crap out. Middle-of-the-road efficiency. You don't really need any more than 420w unless you're running top-of-the-line components (GeForce6800GT, A64 4000+ or P4 Prescott 560/660, etc), or if you're doing major overclocking. My 420w was $59 (Canadian $....that about $49 USD).

If you get a PSU with NCQ technology you can lower the wattage because they have close to 100% efficiency. They're quite expensive though.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah im using a Thermal take 420w purepower too and havent had problems with it at all


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

Keep in mind that PSU's are the second most likely components to break down in your system, the first being 3.5 floppy. 

This is simply due to the nature of the the PSU, being a "step-down" transformer and all. The PSU it is taking quite a bit of punishment every moment that it is on.

You didn't mention that you were using a UPS. I NEVER run a system unless it is connected to one. 

A UPS is critical, as it "conditions" the line. Conditioning is important as it safe-guards your system from the effects of power spikes and saggs. 
A good surge suppressor will handle the spikes but does NOTHING for the saggs. 

A sagg is just as traumatic to a PSU as a spike. The PSU has one job, take volatile AC current and sloooow it down and make it behave nicely...turning it into DC, that good stuff all our little silicon friends live off of. When the flow of current changes in anyway the PSU can only handle it on its own to a certain degree, then it fails. A UPS feeds the PSU a good steady flow of electricity, eliminating saggs. 

Bottom line...invest in a good UPS...NOT an SPS(stand by powersupply). 

Your PSUs will last longer and your system will thank you. Also the first time you are doing something really important on your system and your power goes out, and your UPS saves the day and gives you thoughs critical minutes to shut down...you will kiss your UPS.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Blumpkinstein said:


> Keep in mind that PSU's are the second most likely components to break down in your system, the first being 3.5 floppy....


Do you have scientific data proving that ? I would argue the opposite - that the 3.5 floppy is the most reliable part there is. I have floppy drives in my PCs that are probably 10-12-15 years old and have been through numerous systems - whenever i bought a new case, motherboard, HDD - the old floppies always moved along - and they are still going strong.


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

Reason is simple:

The inards of the 3.5 are the most exposed to the outside world. 

It isn't unheard of to have some last that long, but like any contstuct, it will last nearly indefiinitely as long as it is maintained. Of course the few that do defy the elements with little to no maintenance, but this is rare. 

It couldn't even begin to recount the times I have pulled a failed floppy out of a machine, just to remove a huge dust bunny...more like a dust elephant, out of a floppy. 

Most users don't take care of their gear like they should. Most PC users are the casual users and when their PC "breaks" they simply discard it for the "newest" model. 

My statement is based on my personal experience and the experience of some of my fellow "geeks in training" (taking A+ prep courses). 

I sensed a little bit of hostility in your reply....why? 
Oh i c, LOL, the only two letters missing from your tag are the "I" and the "C".


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

i would think a machine would have to be pretty filthy to have a load of dust in the floppy drive. if any component gets loaded up, heatsink, rom, psu, ect, its going to puke out.
i agree with sarkast though, floppy drives? :sayno:


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Blumpkinstein said:


> ... My statement is based on my personal experience and the experience of some of my fellow "geeks in training" (taking A+ prep courses).
> 
> I sensed a little bit of hostility in your reply....why?
> Oh i c, LOL, the only two letters missing from your tag are the "I" and the "C".


No hostility whatsoever - just my experience and the experience collected while "hanging out" and helping for about 5 years in my fathers computer company in germany. I couldnt recall once that they had to "fix" (replace) a floppy drive. I am not saying that the floppy is the most reliable piece of equipment in a PC - they do fail - but i wanted to argue the fact you stated - that its the one failing the most.


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

Well if they are German made floppy it is no wonder they last forever.
Germans really know how to make one helluva car! 

Anyhow, I spose we will hafta agree to disagree on that one. 

I do appreciate ya addressing the "tone" issue of our reply. 
It was perplexing to my why it was put quite that way...
"Ya got scientific data...etc." 
Kinda Sarkast-ik if ya ask me. LOL. 

Anyhow, I consider that to be a dead issue now. 

I think the main point has been missed though; the dying power supplys. 

As I observed they were prolly killed by power spikes and sags. The user should invest in one to extend the life of his PSUs and his system overall.

Nuff said.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

> If you get a PSU with NCQ technology you can lower the wattage because they have close to 100% efficiency. They're quite expensive though.



NCQ is Native Command Queuing, found in hard drives...

http://www.cooltechzone.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=431&Itemid=0&limit=1&limitstart=3

You want a PSU with Active PFC, Power Factor Correction...

Active PFC

The preferable type of PFC is Active Power Factor Correction (Active PFC) since it provides more efficient power frequency. Because Active PFC uses a circuit to correct power factor, Active PFC is able to generate a theoretical power factor of over 95%. Active Power Factor Correction also markedly diminishes total harmonics, automatically corrects for AC input voltage, and is capable of a full range of input voltage. Since Active PFC is the more complex method of Power Factor Correction, it is more expensive to produce an Active PFC power supply.


----------

